# best way to transport tank and fish?



## #e^(2*pi*i) (Jul 27, 2014)

I maybe moving to the east coast. I have a 29 gallon tank with about a dozen freshwater fish. The tank and fish are only about month old. What's the best way to transport the tank and fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Where are you moving from(how long do you think it will take is what I'm getting at), and how are you moving them(in your car,back of a box truck,shipped via air)?
Quick geuss would say if still cycling and fish are not super valuable swap them with a LFS for supplies you will need in future and get new fish after you move.They can be moved and many have done this ,but it needs to #1 thing when you are moving(first thing in house,set up and running(not days later).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i would just sell the fish and get several 5 gallon buckets buy some tops and duck tape them shut then enjoy the ride. but are you staying on here even after you move?


----------



## #e^(2*pi*i) (Jul 27, 2014)

excellent idea about trading them for supplies. The LFS that I got the fish from is a nationwide chain. Yeah the trip is across the country and only me driving so it's gonna take at least 3 days. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## #e^(2*pi*i) (Jul 27, 2014)

i'll stay on this forum site after I move. i learned a lot from here and lots of help from my threads.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

a lot haha dont make me laugh you have barely scratched the surface stay on here for a month then you will have really learned a lot.and by the way that was not a insult or anything i was bragging about the website and how smart the people are.besides if you look at my number of posts i have 200 and thats because i feel like they are very smart and i want to learn more.


----------



## #e^(2*pi*i) (Jul 27, 2014)

hahaha.. got it.. yeah i only posted 3 threads but i read some other threads too. that's where i get most of my questions answered. pretty cool place.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i think i have done like what... a dozen threads


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahahaha catch up with me on posts even try to pass me like Tom did.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah im out lurking you never knoe where i am.. boom! another post boom! another post and before you know i will take your job as the boss....muhahaha


----------

